# Looking for a movie script writing guide



## Lord Raiden (Feb 16, 2005)

Now before you laugh at this, I'm considering writing a film script even though I've never done it before.  The reason why is because of some recent events that happened to me and the opportunity I recieved to see a Miyazaki (he's the guy who directed spirited away and Kiki's delivery service) music video he did about an angel girl and the two policemen who found her and freed her.  Thing is, it's only 5 minutes long and really leaves you guessing at the total story.  I know that the story has SO much more potential and I'm so excited at the idea that I want to see if I can't write a script that will expand the story of that little 5 minute music video into a full fledged movie exploring the whole story of that short music video.  Hence why I need the script writing guide.  I've done plenty of sci-fi novels, but I've never once tried to take a crack at a movie script.  It's a huge step out, but it should be fun and interesting to see what comes of it.


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 17, 2005)

email me and i'll send you one...

maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Lord Raiden (Feb 17, 2005)

request sent.  ^_^


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 18, 2005)

format sent... anyone else?


----------



## gohn67 (Mar 10, 2005)

You can also try this site http://scriptwritingsecrets.com/contents.htm


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2005)

Reading scripts is also a great way to learn. www.dailyscript.com is a good site. Good luck!


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 17, 2005)

www.simplyscripts.com and www.script-o-rama.com have the best supply of downloadable scripts, but you have to be careful not to get any that are 'transcriptions' since they're not real screenplays...

and be aware that you'll find few [if any] 'spec scripts' by seasoned writers... and most of the good ones you can use for models will be director's or shooting scripts, so will have stuff in them you don't dare do in a spec... like scene numbering and the verboten camera directions!

same goes for scripts written by writer/directors... they can write in ways a newbie can't...


----------



## Novicewriter (Mar 17, 2005)

Lord Raiden....

I have Christopher Keane's book "How to write a selling screenplay"  and don't forget Syd Field's books....  I recently purchased one and I think the name of it is Screenwriting 434....  Anyone on here will give you their opinion and that's fine....The ones I  have listed are MY opinion and what I own...

Novicewriter


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 17, 2005)

i've found field's 'workbook' to be the best of his, as it lays out the basics of developing a screenplay from first idea to polished script in clear, more or less easy to follow steps... 

the other 'best' one for beginners [imo] is trottier's 'bible'... i mentor hundreds of aspiring screenwriters every year, and the vast majority of them have found those books to be the most helpful...


----------

